# THIS WEEK I GIVE A CHINESE WOMAN BIG SURPRISE!



## faceto (Nov 21, 2008)

*hi .this is my new creations&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;&#65294;*


----------



## faceto (Nov 21, 2008)

*This is a secret party. All women are wearing Bikini. Most of models. *


*Very fortunate &#65321;can shooting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















*






 *kDCliL


----------



## faceto (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## faceto (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 21, 2008)

The cigarette in the first series puts me off, otherwise nice soft shots.


----------



## danman281 (Nov 21, 2008)

quite sexy. I like the second one.


----------



## Kendo (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the first pics very much.:thumbup:


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 21, 2008)

&#36825;&#20123;&#37117;&#26159;&#24456;&#22909;&#30340;&#22270;&#29255;&#65281;


----------



## maulrat (Nov 21, 2008)

&#20320;&#26159;&#19968;&#26465;&#29399;&#30340;&#19968;&#20010;&#24184;&#36816;&#30340;&#20799;&#23376;! =D


----------



## DRoberts (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the Audry Hepburn thing going on in the first series.
#4 is my fav.
Last 2 are good, just don't like the crop in the last one.


----------



## blash (Nov 21, 2008)

first one is quite nice, I'd give her a little more room on the right though for her shoulder, and in response a slight bit more on the left for proper space composition. The second post's ones are... not to my taste


----------



## dEARlEADER (Nov 21, 2008)

maulrat said:


> &#20320;&#26159;&#19968;&#26465;&#29399;&#30340;&#19968;&#20010;&#24184;&#36816;&#30340;&#20799;&#23376;! =D





&#38463;&#24184;&#36816;&#30340;&#29399;&#30340;&#20799;&#23376;&#21527;&#65311;&#35874;&#35874;&#24744;&#65281;&#25105;&#24819;&#25105;&#20250;&#26356;&#24184;&#36816;&#33457;&#26102;&#38388;&#19982;&#19968;&#20123;&#22919;&#22899;&#22312;&#36825;&#20123;&#22270;&#29255;&#65281;


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 21, 2008)

TOTALLY expected something else.  

However very impressive portraits.  As well as the naughty party.


----------



## stsinner (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the first set-very classy.  Of those, picture 1 and picture 4 are my favorites..  Very nice.

The bikini ones don't do anything for me.  Most of them look like blowup dolls.  Maybe that's the intent...who knows.  Especially the first picture in the second post-what's up with their legs?


----------



## faceto (Nov 21, 2008)

:er::er:&#24184;&#36816;&#30340;&#29399;&#30340;&#20799;&#23376;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#12290;&#23436;&#20840;&#19981;&#36890;


----------



## Jeremy Lim (Nov 22, 2008)

Forgive me for taking my photographer hat off and putting my guy hat on, but ohhhhhhhhhh snaaaaaaaaaaaaap.  Who are you and how do I get this job?

Ahem.  Anyways, the shots look great.  My favourite is the last in the series.  The way the model is posed screams confidence; then, there are her eyes ... I love it.  She's gorgeous as well.  And you know what?  I must be all sorts of geeky today because when I saw it, I thought of this:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v607/miracle/Cosplays/Ultimecia-1.jpg


----------



## faceto (Nov 27, 2008)

THIS IS MY GIRL FRIEDN IN SHANGHAI 
photos when my university
it's too bad....but,this is my first shoot.


----------



## paulpippin29 (Nov 27, 2008)

I absolutely love oriental women, always have, always will, and you sir, have captured some extraordinary shots here. Job WELL done. I'de kill to be able to produce this sort of thing.. jeez... really good stuff. I enjoyed looking at each one.


----------

